# Help needed-does anyone live close to San Bruno, California?



## seesul (Oct 8, 2009)

Dear all,

I´ve found a grave of one US flyer who was KIA over my born town in 1944 and was exhumed and reburied in USA later. I´d like to have a pic of his grave that is at Golden Gate National Cemetery in San Bruno (San Mateo County) in California.
Should someone live close and should he be able to take few pics of his grave I´d post a details about him.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 8, 2009)

Im going to make this post "sticky" so it stays close to the top.

I hope someone on the west coast can help Roman.

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2009)

Dang...I'm about 3 hour's north of the Bay Area...hopefully someone's closer!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 9, 2009)

You're closer than I am, Dave


----------



## seesul (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you guys, you don´t need to hurry, I´ll be waiting for someone who´s living closer.


----------



## seesul (Oct 10, 2009)

And here´s the flyboy in question:

*FLAHIVE, ROBERT J * 
SGT US ARMY 
WORLD WAR II 
DATE OF BIRTH: 09/04/1924 
DATE OF DEATH: 08/29/1944 
*BURIED AT: SECTION O SITE 76 
GOLDEN GATE NATIONAL CEMETERY 
1300 SNEATH LANE SAN BRUNO, CA 94066* 
(650) 589-7737


----------



## seesul (Oct 12, 2009)

Some background info on this ball turret gunner http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ot...lyer-s-microphone-1944-found-woods-12379.html
Just scroll the page down.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm checking to see if I can find someone I know who would be able to get over to the cemetary and get some photos for you, Roman.

If we can't find anyone able to, then I'll see what I can do to get down there myself.


----------



## seesul (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Dave, you don´t need to go down,there´s a time. I wanna have this pic for our future web site project and for a friend of mine who writes a book about American A/Cs lost over our country.
I´m wondering also if he has some relatives there...
Anyway, thank you for your wilingness!


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2010)

I was contacted by r2800doublewasp (Jack) via PM today. Jack says he lives close to this cemetery and is able to take the pics for me!
So this way I wanna say THANK YOU JACK!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2010)

Great news Roman, and nice one jack, well done!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome news, Roman...glad a member was able to lend you a hand on that!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 4, 2010)

More than happy to help! I will try to get the photos as soon as possible!!


----------



## seesul (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2010)

Nicely done Jack!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2010)

Top notch Jack....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2010)

Way to go, Jack!!!!


----------



## seesul (Jan 5, 2010)

The info for all- I´m in touch with a nephew of the tail gunner KIA abaord the same machine. He´s thinking of visiting us this May so he will welcome those pics as well, I´m pretty sure!


----------



## seesul (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Jack,
just wondering, did you have a chance and time to go there? If not, no problem, I´m happy you´re able to do it for me what I really appreciate.
Anyway, can show you something- fragments of the ball turret discovered few months ago...I´m just tryin´ to get in touch with that one who found them. He lives in my born town barbar94 | B-17G 096 ''BIG TIME'' ? rajce.net
Robert Flahive lost his live in this turret...


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 10, 2010)

I literally just got back from getting the photos a few minutes ago. I have them and I will email them to you, I just need your email. 
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2010)

Good of you to take the time to do it Doublewasp. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for doing that, Jack!


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2010)

r2800doublewasp said:


> I literally just got back from getting the photos a few minutes ago. I have them and I will email them to you, I just need your email.
> Thanks,
> Jack



That´s great!
[email protected]
And thank you very much mate!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I will try to email you them as soon as I cant, probably tonight 
Update: I uploaded five pictures and tried sending them but it will not let me send them. I will have to ask my dad how to fix it when he gets back from Arizona tomorrow as he left for a short business trip earlier today. Photos will definately be sent by tomorrow!!


----------



## seesul (Jan 12, 2010)

r2800doublewasp said:


> Thanks everyone! I will try to email you them as soon as I cant, probably tonight
> Update: I uploaded five pictures and tried sending them but it will not let me send them. I will have to ask my dad how to fix it when he gets back from Arizona tomorrow as he left for a short business trip earlier today. Photos will definately be sent by tomorrow!!



Great, thank you! I and some friends of mine can´t wait to see it. Please, send me also your full name in your e-mail so I can give you a credit for those pics on our future web site and friend´s book that is also in progress.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 12, 2010)

I just sent five pictures and theyre on the way!


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

Got them all Jack and also just resent them to a friend of mine who´s writting a book about crashes of the USAAF airplanes over east part of our country (half of the Czech Republic).
He thanks very much and me too.
We both will add your name as a credit to your pics in his book and our future web site.
Just send me original uncompresed photos please.
So excited!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 13, 2010)

Roman, I would remove the e-mail adres if I were you. Chances are that some bot will harvest it and increase the spam on you e-mail.


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you Marcel. Could do it but since I use gmail.com I never faced problem with spam. All the spams fall into Spam fully automaticaly. I posted my e-mail address here many times but nothing happened since that.
With my previous e-mail address that I used to use 4 or 5 years ago...oh, that was something else. Should I use the same address today I´d never post it.


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

Jack,
I´m wondering why he was buried in San Bruno, CA, while he came from Seattle, Washington. That´s strange.
Was he married? Don´t think so, he was too young and MACR doesn´t include the postal address of his wife. He even wasn´t 20 yet when he was KIA...
Damn, where to find his family?
Seattle, San Bruno?


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

Just found this:

Patrick Flahive
4500 Harbour Pointe Blvd, Apt 432
Mukilteo, WA 98275-4716
(425) 493-8544
Age:	55-59

And Mukilteo is not so far away from Seattle...what if?


----------



## seesul (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow! Found also some Flahives in Sausalito, Mill Valley and Millbrae, CA!
Free People Search | WhitePages


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 13, 2010)

> I´m wondering why he was buried in San Bruno, CA, while he came from Seattle, Washington. That´s strange.
> Was he married? Don´t think so, he was too young and MACR doesn´t include the postal address of his wife. He even wasn´t 20 yet when he was KIA...


I not sure, although his grave stone was on the back of his father's (thats why it says "his son" on it). Also, I will send you a couple uncompressed photos tonight (my email couldnt send as many as they were just too big) 
Thanks,
Jack

Now only if I can get to San Diego....


----------



## seesul (Jan 14, 2010)

r2800doublewasp said:


> I not sure, although his grave stone was on the back of his father's (thats why it says "his son" on it). Also, I will send you a couple uncompressed photos tonight (my email couldnt send as many as they were just too big)
> Thanks,
> Jack
> 
> Now only if I can get to San Diego....



Interesting. His father´s address from MACR shows Seattle, Washington. So I´d say the most of the family if not all moved to California. Let´s see, we will try to get n touch with Flahives in California...

As for San Diego- you don´t need to go there. You did more than enough for me already!
I think I know someone there, I´ll try to ask him.
And thanks for the unompressed pics, got them all. They are great!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 14, 2010)

You are very welcome seesul. I am very glad I could help!
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## antose9 (Mar 6, 2010)

I live in San Bruno, and Golden Gate national cemetery is walking distance from where i live!!! Admiral Chester Nimitz is buried there too!!!


----------



## seesul (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you Antose, but Jack (r2800doublewasp) just toke the needed picture and sent it to me.
Anyway, thank you very much for you willingness!
Now if I only knew if there are some relatives of Bob Flahive still alive...


----------



## seesul (Feb 27, 2013)

just to keep this thread alive...I have a BIG request.
As we are going to have the 70th anniversary commemoration of the batlle next year and we are trying to get in touch with relatives of those who were KIA or survived, I´d like to ask someone living close to this cemetery for asking for Flahive family at this cemetery office.

Thank you in advance!!!


----------

